# chevron=verrou?



## pennak

Qu'est-ce que c'est exactement un chevron?
J'ai trouvé "cuspide" en italien ce qui ne s'adapte pas au contexte. 

En effet dans le texte on parle de fermer une porte ce qui m'a fait penser à un verrou. Mais chevron et verrou, ce sont la même chose? Je n'en suis pas sure...

Voilà la phrase tout entière:
«avisant le chevron qui servait à barrer la porte de l'extérieur il l'engagea dans ses ferrures»


----------



## Necsus

Hmm... azzardo. Qualcuno poi potrà smentire o eventualmente confermare.
_Chevron_ dovrebbe essere una trave portante, una capriata, ma ho trovato anche _travicello_: non potrebbe allora trattarsi, vista la descrizione, della spranga, la traversa di legno che veniva messa per sbarrare la porta, appoggiata su due staffe di ferro a elle?


----------



## itka

Vous avez pensé à regarder le TLFI ? Le Larousse ?
Il semble que ce soit un "puntone" non ?


----------



## pennak

Moi, j'ai consulté tous les dictionnaires possibles. Le problème est de trouver un sens qui va bien dans le contexte.
Un poutre ou quelque chose qui a à faire avec l'architecture... mmmm ça ne marche pas j'ai peur!
En tout cas merci pour votre aide.
On va chercher encore...


----------



## TitTornade

Bonjour,
on peut utiliser une poutre ou un chevron comme système de fermeture de porte (on voit ça dans les vieilles granges ou dans les châteaux anciens)
On aperçoit le système sur la photo suivante :

http://static-p3.fotolia.com/jpg/00/00/85/90/400_F_859029_OyvIoBrMslmnAghi6yL0NPvwxpqDsk.jpg

On glisse le chevron dans un système de ferrure ou de bois qui maintient la porte fermée depuis l'intérieur.
Ca vous aide ?


----------



## Necsus

TitTornade said:


> on peut utiliser une poutre ou un chevron comme système de fermeture de porte


Oui, parfait...! C'est exactement ce que je disais, une _spranga_.


----------



## pennak

ancora meglio: un paletto, si dice no? 

grazie a tutti, merci beaucoup, vous êtes super!


----------



## Necsus

pennak said:


> ancora meglio: un paletto, si dice no?


Hmm... temo che non sia precisissimo, come termine, il _paletto_ è (Treccani):
2. Chiusura di porte o finestre costituita da una sbarretta di ferro a sezione quadrangolare o circolare scorrevole entro anelli o guide fermati all’uno e all’altro battente: _mettere il p_. _alla porta_.

Io userei proprio _spranga _(Garzanti):
*1* sbarra, traversa di legno o di ferro, usata per chiudere porte, imposte ecc.: _serrare il portone con una spranga_.


----------



## pennak

Grazie Necsus, questo scambio è prezioso!

Cmq non per insistere ma lo stesso Garzanti riporta
*paletto:*
*2 *sorta di chiavistello che scorrendo entro apposite guide ferma il battente
così come anche il De Mauro on line

Anche spranga va bene, il senso è equivalente, ma a me da l'impressione di qualcosa di più massiccio e, prima di leggere la definizione sul dizionario, avevo sempre pensato fosse solo di ferro.

Alla prossima


----------



## Necsus

Ma certo, la definizione del Garzanti coincide con quella del Treccani che ho riportato io, il _paletto, _anche definito _chiavistello,_ è proprio quello...! (IMMAGINE) La _spranga_ invece per me è un'altra cosa, quella dell'immagine fornita da TT, e mi sembra che sia più corrispondente a quello che cerchi. Poi naturalmente decidi tu...

EDIT: aggiunto link immagine spranga


----------

